# Christina A. Giacobbe



## ackks10 (Mar 4, 2009)

Christina A. Giacobbe                 







 GIACOBBE, Christina A.  (nee Buchler) On March 1, 2009, of Voorhees. Age 55. Beloved wife of karate master Dominick A. Giacobbe of Tang Soo Karate Academy. Devoted mother of Tamara May (Justin), Kimberly Barsky (Christian) and Dominick A. Giacobbe, Jr. Daughter of Ann (nee Conway) and the late Thomas Buchler. Loving grandmother of Chelsea, Katie and Jayden. Dear sister of Thomas, Frank and Deborah Buchler. Christina was the holder of a 3rd Degree Black Belt in Karate. She enjoyed exercising, reading and traveling. She was a great cook and loved children. Relatives and friends are invited to attend her viewing Friday 10:00- 11:00am at St. Andrew the Apostle RC Church, 120 United States Ave., Gibbsboro. Mass of Christian Burial 11:00am. Interment Gate of Heaven Cemetery, Berlin. In lieu of flowers, donations in Christina's memory may be made to Samaritan Hospice, 5 Eves Drive, Suite 300, Marlton, NJ 08053. Services under the direction of the EGIZI FUNERAL HOME, Washington Twp. Condolences may be shared with the family at www.egizifuneral.com. "A Life Well Lived Is Worth Remembering."

Mr Dominick Giacobbe is a very close friend,his wife will be missed,


----------



## morph4me (Mar 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Mar 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 4, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 4, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Lynne (Mar 6, 2009)

That's sad.  She was so young.

Master Giacobbe has judged at our school tournaments and our school has participated in his yearly competition.  I didn't know his dear wife was ill.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2009)

.


----------

